# Eyes?



## Squattle (Feb 15, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone who's tried on different suits could tell me what the best material to make eyes from would be? What could give me the best visibility other then 'use your own eyes'?


----------



## Ice_foxx66 (Feb 15, 2009)

hmm i personally like polyeurethane if i'm not doing a form fitting mask (in which case the wearer's eyes fit nicely into the overall mask) though i've know a few people that devoutly maintain that cast sugar-glass is easier to color and/or texture and can be simply treated with a clear enamel for long life.


----------



## BlauShep (Feb 16, 2009)

buckram. :3


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1973576  >.>


----------



## sashadistan (Feb 19, 2009)

taxidermy eyes with viewing points always make the best masks. Toony ones just don't cut it.


----------



## Tapeworm (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't like toony eyes, so I make eyes out of casting resin


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Feb 24, 2009)

I used bristol board paper for the whites of my suits, and it does allow you to shape the eyes into different shapes besides circles. However, I need to find a new method because the paper is really frustrating and hard to work with.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 24, 2009)

Plastic googly eyes. :mrgreen:


----------



## wolfbird (Feb 25, 2009)

If you make overlarge eye sockets and mask it with one-way fabric BEFORE you start furring the rest, you can use taxidermy eyes or smaller 3D eyes and still get a broad range of vision. I normally do such, as small tearducts (while they look more real) give crap vision on the whole compared to other sorts. My suit heads sacrifice a little realism but retain a degree of peripheral vision, which is really awesome for when you wanna punch the guy who's just pulled your tail and is trying to hide from you.


----------



## DoctorSykes (Feb 26, 2009)

What sashadistan said- Taxidermy eyes usually look great and in my experience give you the best vision -if- you get the tear ducts right.


----------



## Anuvia (Feb 26, 2009)

Personally, I make toony eyes for my heads and I generally use a white plastic bowl and buckram.

I cut out the eye shape from a white plastic bowl, then trace an object with a round shape onto the bowl and cut it out via exacto knife. I then smooth the edges and make sure the eye has nice even edging. Then I take a piece of buckram and trace a quarter onto the center and fill it in with black sharpie (that way you can still see though it). Then I paint the iris with acrylics and then apply it under a clear plastic sheet. Then mount it behind the plastic bowl part, and it's done.


----------



## Squattle (Feb 26, 2009)

Yea I ended up using Unicorn Buckram. It's not the best but I can see alright. Can't see anything right in front of me though lol.


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Feb 27, 2009)

So, how exactly does the tear ducts thing work with taxidermy eyes (or rather, how do you do it)?


----------



## wolfbird (Feb 27, 2009)

@Doorn:

There are a few ways I should think, depending on who you ask. I do it like so:

After finishing the foamwork on a head (assuming there is any), glue on bigger-than-you-need one-way mesh fabric around the eye sockets. Do this before furring, since adding mesh over top fur is gonna get crazy messy with all that glue. I generally use black mesh, since it can be thinner to increase visibility but will still hide the face behind the mask well. Either take some taxidermy eyes (don't forget to make eyelids or you'll look all O.O all the time) and glue them down all nice and secure to your mesh eyesockets (then do the furring as normal) or make 3D ones and do the same. I used the overlarge eyesocket method on my fox and then made smaller 3D eyes out of foam with the pupils cut out, so I get good peripheral + forward vision. I made some eyeliner/eyelid things out of black felt and glued them over the edge of the fur to make it a bit neater and I like how it came out. 

Pics and video of wtf I am talking about:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2039816


----------



## cutterfl (Feb 28, 2009)

sashadistan said:


> taxidermy eyes with viewing points always make the best masks. Toony ones just don't cut it.


 
wouldnt it be cool to have like glass lenses for the pupils that open on inside to magnify the outside like peepholes =D

and then u add the electronic overlay to show u tactical weaknesses


----------

